# Whistle cool air intake



## alowoner (Aug 2, 2007)

Is it normal for a cool air intake to make a high pitch whisle on and off?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

The ones on all 3 of my Maxima's did. I was using the cheap cone filters and as soon as I switched to a K&N the noise stopped.


----------



## alowoner (Aug 2, 2007)

Cool, thanks. How much did that K&N run you?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

I got the K&N's as payment for working on a guys car since he didnt have cash. But I've seen them at Autozone for around 50 bucks.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

JNCO speaks the truth.

Also, there is a cheaper version that is a carbon copy of K&N called S&B. About half the cost and you can order directly from their website.
S & B Filters

Another great thing about S&B, you can choose seperate dimensions if needed depending on the space you are putting it in.


----------



## alowoner (Aug 2, 2007)

thanks! Ill check it out.


----------



## dragontoy22r (Jun 27, 2007)

Sharp edges on cheap intakes make that sound. Using a mild rasp file shave down the inside edge of the intake on both ends. That way it kinda rounds the edge of the piping. Ports on sub boxes will do the same thing when the air catches the sharp edge.


----------

